# Tyco 440x2 vrs AFX SRT vrs AFX CLEAR - Newbie Question



## whosgotmytoys (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have some Tyco HO track and I am purchasing slot cars for all the men and boys in the extended family. We are all cooped up together over Christmas for many days and I thought it would be fun for everyone to get their own car and we could while away the hours racing. 

I want everyone to have a different car AND I want them all to have a similar capacity. I don't want one person to have a super slow car and one to have a super fast car. Can you all tell me what cars are comparable? So far I have:

AFX SRT dark grey BMW
AFX Collector Series CLEAR Daytona Coupe #13 car
TYCO Magnum 440x2 green Lamborghini

I am also looking at getting:

AFX CLEAR Chaparral 2D #9
AFX Super G+ Highway Patrol.


First off, how do these stack up against eachother? Will they all stick to the track well? similar in speed?

Second, I am having a hard time finding older style cars of capacity of those above. I almost bought a 55 Chevy on a TJet 500 chassis, but the guy said it could not compete with the others. What company sells older style bodies on fast chassis?

Thanks very much for any help,

Ben


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The SRT BMW will consistently turn the fastest laps. The chassis is fast and the body is very light and has a low center of gravity. The #13 also has a fast chassis but that body is heavier so it won't corner like the BMW. The TYCO may be able to keep up with the #13 assuming the chassis doesn't have TYCO knobby tires. With the knobby tires, the TYCO is likely to be the slowest of the bunch.

The Chap also has a relatively heavy body; a little heavier than the Daytona I believe but similar. Those two should be relatively competitive. The Highway Patrol would also be competitive with the #13 and #9 but won't be able to hang with the BMW.

You didn't ask, but I've found that the AFX Collector Series Ford GT40s are very popular with guests who race at my track. There are six different bodies available. The racing is great with those. The bodies are relatively light and have a nice low center of gravity. And they look great too.


----------



## whosgotmytoys (Dec 9, 2009)

That is EXACTLY the info I needed. Thank you. I am looking at the GT40's series as well. They do look great. 

Again, I appreciate the info,

Ben


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

TK's info is correct but if I may suggest an alternative. I have found that if I purchase 4 cars of the same type, one car is always a lot slower or a lot faster. It never seems to fail. And all the tweaking in the world usually doesn't matter a lot.
So, I would suggest you try racing IROC style where the cars stay on each lane but the drivers rotate and run all lanes and cars. The most laps completed at the end wins. So if one car happens to be slower or faster or handle better, it doesn't matter. Everyone has to deal with it.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Question about the AFX Collector Series Ford GT40s... it seems the different numbered cars are selling for slightly different prices. It the only difference the colors and the numbers?


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Wiskey, there are two versions of the Racemasters/ Tomy GT40 bodies; the 'clear' window ones and the opaque window ones. The 'clear' versions are the latest and tend to be more expensive. Within each type though, the only difference is the color and number, with supply and demand determining the price of each.


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm with LeeRoy98. I recommend IROC. There's almost no way to have a competitive field with different brand cars. Even with all the cars being the same brand and model, there will be significant differences. If you want a field of even IROC's, You'd need to get at least 6 cars to find 4 that are close. I'd recommend Tyco 440X2's. They're cheap.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with all who have posted except on one point, I would not use a Tyco...dispite my love fo Tycos, they are bascically "Obsolete" and the overall quality has fallen. If you don't have the skills to repair them or know how to hop them up (finding old "HK" series chassis etc...) you should stick with the SRT platform. The SRT is easily maintained and has better traction. With the addition of a pair of Super tires ($1.50 a pair) at the right tire height for your track (Someone here should be able to tell you what sizes to get for your type of track) Your car will perform even better

I'm basing this on the fact that you sound like you are new to racing.

More tech tips can be found on these other racing forums:

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/index.php

http://www.planetofspeed.net/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=6

Hope this helps and have fun..



Yobear42


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Speaking of SRTs, can anyone tell me the difference between the cars in these two links?

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200826801

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200502236

Thanks
Brian A


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Price! They are the same car? Unless the higher priced one is the Newest one with the MEGA G 1.5 chassis under it even thought the description says SRT? Part#71246 is the New one @Racemasters site,so it looks to be the new one.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The higher priced one is a pre order..new release.. I would assume this will have a mega-g chassis. Tomy/AFX is phasing out the SRT chassis


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

The higher priced one says it has the "Bullet-proof SRT Chassis" just like the other????


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Question for the SRT guys,I have some SRT chassis that say "AFX China" on the right of the chassis behind the front wheels,and some that just say "China".I know the difference on the Super G chassis,but does it mean the same on the SRT's??Thanks in advance.


----------



## jay mendoza (Dec 15, 2009)

It's true, often you will have one really fast car, and one dog if you buy four identical cars. I have found that with a lttle fiddling, you can often make the dog the fastest car. Stuff like a bad crown/pinion, or a tarnished commutator, or a tight bushing can be all the differance in the world. Half the fun for me is tweeking the cars for maximum performance, I always pick the slow car nobody wants and massage it over, then everyone want to drive it!


----------

